# recommend me a soldering iron



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

i need a decent wattage soldering iron to work on circuit boards with im currently using a 25 w antex sx25 however its absolutely rubbish it cant melt ice cream with it and its not old either :s now i know your not supposed to use a higher wattage for circuit boards but i got to do something because the one i got just don't cut it


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you want a good iron you have to part with $$$

Ersa, Weller are good makes but again what are you going to do with it .. heavy soldering, SMD .. cables ??


----------



## bigblokey0 (Dec 28, 2008)

circuit boards as stated i did buy a 40 w weller but they dont do small enough tips


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a 50 watt Weller with a lot of tips .. including smd #9 for hot!! but I have had them for years and no idea whether the range has changed.


----------

